# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Dive tank tyre inflator

## MB

I want to inflate car tyres with a dive tank. You can get cheapo adapters which attach to a scuba low pressure hose, but they seem a bit hit and miss and I think there is a risk that something will go bang. Something with a gauge would be ideal. You would think that it would be easy to buy, or at least get compatible components, but it's not. Anyone doing this?

----------


## zimmer

Wouldn't it need to incorporate some sort of regulator?
With my tank it's appears all or nothing when I crack the valve.
I did have a bang. For some reason I cracked open the valve on mine with nothing connected. Got so far and bang, it blew the plastic threaded plug out across the room, grazing my inner thigh and drawing blood.
I learnt new respect for the pressure in a dive bottle.

----------


## MB

Yes, there would need to be a step down in pressure even if it was run off a scuba low pressure hose. Maybe a 12v inflator would be less hassle.

----------


## 223nut

Most folks use a 12v inflater with a seperate compression / storage tank...

----------


## 40mm

Yup, I have a super cheap auto 12v compressor and it has lasted years. Just dont let multiple vehicles use it without a cool off period for the compressor.
was about $100, will cost more to get the bits for your scuba tank fittings etc and bottle fills too.
and it is smaller and lighter.

----------


## m101a1

Ok listen  up with a dive tank you are playing with 3000 plus psi so safety first , you can usually pick up an old regulator with gauge for under 200 from a dive shop or s/h if a shop as them to remove second stage/ mouth piece hose and plug at reg . You should still have a low pressure compensator hose connected which will have a quick connect coupling attached , most shops sell a tyre inflator fitting which connects to low pressure hose and away you go . The air pressure will be 120-150 psi . My own set up has a aero fitting [female] fitted on hse so I can run nail guns etc , I get 1000 frame nail shots per tank and with the aero fitting you can add a adjustable reg to the air line , dont forget tank testing $60 yearly .

----------


## XR500

I purchased one that just plugs into my bcd inflator. So will be operating at 90psi above ambient (good ol USD reg from waaay back). Cant run into issues there. PLus I always have my pressure guage with me when I am pumping up tyres.

----------


## 223nut

Andrew St Pierre does a YouTube channel, 4xoverland. He has been 4wding all over the show for decades and when he did his landcruiser troppy build he had a good air compressor system set up to blow all the dust off the truck at the end of the day

----------


## MB

> Ok listen  up with a dive tank you are playing with 3000 plus psi so safety first , you can usually pick up an old regulator with gauge for under 200 from a dive shop or s/h if a shop as them to remove second stage/ mouth piece hose and plug at reg . You should still have a low pressure compensator hose connected which will have a quick connect coupling attached , most shops sell a tyre inflator fitting which connects to low pressure hose and away you go . The air pressure will be 120-150 psi . My own set up has a aero fitting [female] fitted on hse so I can run nail guns etc , I get 1000 frame nail shots per tank and with the aero fitting you can add a adjustable reg to the air line , dont forget tank testing $60 yearly .


Cheers, I have a ton of dive gear and pay for tank testing already, so not an issue.

----------


## cambo

Very easy. Get an old reg. Fit a pneumatic nipple into the low pressure side. Blank off any open ports. Fit an air line socket to the nipple and done.
Made lots for the 4wd clubs. Too easy

----------


## cambo



----------


## Maca49

Answer to a maidens prayer 
Max 120psi

----------


## cambo

The only problem with the battery inflator is they don't produce enough volume to reseat a bead if you ever pop 1 off.
Need a lot of volume to reseat.... or a puff of lynx and a match 😆

----------

